# معلومات عن السيارة



## طارق حسن محمد (2 أغسطس 2010)

*السيارة ما لها وما عليها*

*السيارة أو المركبة الآلية كما يطلق عليها من أهم الاختراعات المفيدة للإنسان منذ أواخر القرن القبل المنصرم حتى يومنا هذا. وتختلف السيارة من حيث مواصفاتها وخصائصها وحجمها حسب الغرض والمهمة التي تقوم بها. وقد ساهمت السيارة في تطور المجتمعات وتطورت مع تطور العلم والتقنية بهذه المجتمعات.*

*وتعرف السيارة بأنها مركبة تسير على عجلات وتحمل المحرك الخاص بتشغيلها معها. ويبدأ تاريخ السيارة في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر (1800) وإلى يومنا هذا مازالت في دور التطور لتكون أسرع, أأمن, أسهل في التعامل، أكثر راحة, أقل تكلفة, اقل مشاكل, قدرة أعلى, أكثر جمالاً .*

*الناحية الإيجابية للسيارة:*

*وبالإضافة إلى أن السيارة تعتبر وسيلة انتقال ونقل فهي أيضاً مصدر رزق وكسب للعديد من قطاعات المجتمع كالتجارة والصناعة والأعمال ذات الصلة التي تمس جميع نواحي الحياة. فهناك الصناعة؛ صناعة السيارات, صناعة قطع غيار السيارات. صناعة معدات الكشف والصيانة والإصلاح. وهناك التجارة؛ توريد واستيراد وبيع وشراء واستبدال للسيارات وتجارة قطع غيار السيارات, وأجهزة الفحص والتحليل ومعدات الصيانة والإصلاح. كما أن هناك قطاع خاص بإنشاء الطرق وصيانتها والخدمات القائمة على تلك الطرق من تموين بالوقود والمآكل والمشرب والفنادق وما شابه. قطاع المرور بما يمثله في سن القوانين ومتابعة تنفيذها من أفراد الشرطة والمرور ومكاتب استخراج الرخص والاستمارات. كما أن حوادث السيارات تعتبر مصدر كسب لشركات إصلاح السيارات و القطاع الطبي لمعالجة المصابين وشركات التأمين. والجانب القانوني من المحافظة على حقوق الناجمة من الحادثة سواء بالتحقيق في الحادث أو متابعة الناحية القضائية. وهناك العديد من الشركات التي تعمل في مجال النقل سواء للأفراد أو نقل البضائع. هذا بالإضافة إلى شركات ومراكز صيانة السيارة وإصلاحها. ومراكز أبحاث وتطوير السيارة وأجزائها والمعاهد العلمية ومراكز التدريب وشركات بيع معدات الكشف والإصلاح, للتعامل مع السيارة سواء من الناحية النظرية أو العملية ولإجراء عملية الصيانة والإصلاح أو التدريب على السواقة. وتمتلئ المكتبات بكتب الإرشادات والصيانة وكتب التخصصية ومقالات الأبحاث والمراجع والمجلات. ناهيك عن المواقع المتخصصة على شبكة الحاسب ونوادي السيارات. ومعارض السيارات التي تقام سنوياً لعرض أخر التطورات والصيحات في عالم السيارات.*

*ويعتمد قطاع البترول اعتماد كبير على عدد السيارات وكفاءة استهلاك تلك السيارات للوقود. كما يعتمد قطاع التجارة على توفير السلع وسعرها على قدرة وتكلفة النقل في عمل ذلك. وتشارك السيارة في القطاع الحربي فهي وسيلة فعالة في الحروب والاستعداد لها من ناحية نقل الجنود والمعدات والعتاد والمئونة.*

*وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن السيارة تعتبر مظهر اجتماعي وكذلك ووسيلة ترفيه وناحية جمالية ووسيلة رياضية كسباقات السيارات وكسباقات السرعة والتحمل……*

*الناحية السلبية للسيارة:*

*وكما أن للسيارة الجانب الإيجابي فلها أيضاً الجانب السلبي, وهذا ما يحاول القائمون العمل على التقليل منه ومن أثاره. ومن تلك الآثار السلبية حوادث السيارات فإن حوادث السيارات وتشمل تلك الحوادث ركاب المركبة والمشاة خارج المركبة. وتعتبر حوادث السيارات من الأسباب الرئيسية للوفاة في العديد من البلدان؛ ففي الولايات المتحدة هناك حوالي 42000 حالة وفاة ناجمة من السيارة وحوالي 2.9 مليون إصابة سنوياً. يموت شخص كل 12 دقيقة ويعاق شخص كل 14 ثانية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وحدها.*
*كما هناك خسارة للممتلكات والأموال نتيجة تلك الحوادث. وهناك الاستهلاك العالي لمصادر الطاقة من الوقود مما زاد من اعتماد اقتصاد البلاد الصناعية المتقدمة على سعر البترول بالأسواق العالمية وعلى البلاد المنتجة للبترول.*
*ويمثل خطر التلوث الناجم من السيارات على صحة الإنسان وعلى البيئة من أهم الأسباب المسببة للأمراض ومشاكل البيئة ومشاكل الضوضاء. فإن نسبة تلوث الهواء من الملوثات من السيارة بالمقارنة بالمصادر الأخرى فإن نسبة الملوثات المنبعثة من السيارات مقارنة بالمصادر الأخرى فإن السيارات وحدها تمثل مصدر 53.9 % من الملوثات من جميع المصادر. وتبين الإحصائيات التفصيلية لأنواع الملوثات مشاركة عالية من السيارات في تلوث البيئة فإن الهيدروكربون (أبخرة وقود غير محترق) المنبعث من السيارة يمثل حوالي 55.8 % وتمثل باقي المصادر 44.2%. أما بالنسبة لأول أكسيد الكربون (احتراق غير كامل) فإن ناتج السيارات يمثل 75% من الإجمالي. وأكاسيد النيتروجين حوالي 51.0% من أجمالي مصادر التلوث جميعها (المصدر جمعية مهندسي السيارات الأمريكية). كما تساهم السيارات في زيادة نسبة الغازات المسببة لزيادة حرارة الأرض (ظاهرة الصوب (المحميات) الزجاجية). وكذلك الجزيئات الملوثة و الناجمة خاصة من محركات الديزل للسيارات.*

*كما يعتبر الغش التجاري في قطع الغيار والزيوت وخلافه سواء من الناحية قطع غيار مزيفة أو قطع غيار تفتقر إلى المواصفات الصحيحة إلى التأثير على حالة السيارة وعلى أدائها وعلى سلامة السيارة والأفراد. هذا بالإضافة إلى الغش في أعمال الصيانة والإصلاح من ناحية العمالة الغير مدربة والغير أمينة, مما يؤدي إلى ضياع الوقت والمال في عمليات الصيانة والإصلاح. وهناك الجانب الناجم من الخسائر المادية عن سرقة السيارات والتجارة في السيارات المسروقة وتفكيكها وبيعها كقطع غيار.*

*كما تستخدم السيارة هذه الأيام في أعمال التفجيرات مثل السيارات المفخخة وأثار ذلك على المجتمعات التي تحدث بها مثل تلك الأعمال.*

*وماذا بعد؟*

*هناك سباق مع الزمن بين مراكز أبحاث وتطوير السيارات بشركات السيارات لتقليل من استهلاك السيارة للطاقة ومن تقليل الجانب السلبي لها. فالمشكلة سوف تتعاظم بحلول سنة 2020 حيث ستدخل الصين والهند في ركاب البلاد المستخدمة والمالكة للسيارات, فحيث أن عدد مالكي السيارات بأمريكا يكون حوالي 890 مالك سيارة لكل ألف شخص وعدد مالكي السيارات بالصين 3 لكل ألف شخص. فما يتوقعه الخبراء هو بأن الصين ستكون ثاني سوق للسيارات بحلول 2020 بعد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. مما سوف يضاعف من مشاكل التلوث والطاقة بشكل كبير جداً.*

*وتتحول الدراسة إلى استخدام مواد بديلة في صناعة السيارة ذات عمر تشغيلي أعلى ذات وزن أقل مثل استخدام البلاستيك والمواد المخلقة والاستفادة من إعادة تدوير معظم أجزاء السيارة. استخدام بدائل للوقود؛ مثل الوقود البديل مثل استخدام الغاز والسيارة الكهربائية والسيارة المهجنة وتقنية خلايا الوقود. ويتم تطوير السيارة لتكون أكثر كفاءة في استخدام الطاقة. كما فتح مجال استخدام التطور في المجال الإليكتروني تحسين أداء السيارة وتسهيل التعامل معها وجعلها أكثر راحة وأماناً مثل أنظمة منع غلق العجلات ومنع انزلاقها, والبرنامج الاليكتروني لاتزان المركبة. استخدام وحدة تحكم اليكترونية بالسيارة للتشغيل الأمثل للسيارة والكشف عن الأعطال. تقليل عمليات الصيانة وإطالة الفترة الزمنية بين الصيانات المتعاقبة وزيادة العمر التشغيلي للأجزاء. تحسين مراكز الصيانة من ناحية التجهيزات بالمعدات المتقدمة وتوفير برنامج الضمان المناسب توفير العمالة الفنية من خلال برامج التدريب للتعامل مع السيارة وأجزائها.*
*تحسين شبكة الطرق وزيادة المراقبة عليها. تشديد الرقابة الصناعية وسن القوانين الأكثر صرامة للتعامل مع قرصنة قطع الغيار.جعل السيارة أصعب في ناحية السرقة. أبحاث التصادم وتحسين وسائل الحماية لركاب المركبة..*

*ويتوقع الخبراء أن يكون هناك تطور كبير في السيارات خلال العشرة أعوام القادمة بمعدلات سريعة تشمل جميع الأنظمة بالسيارة وتحسن كفاءتها وقدرتها وسرعتها وتكون أكثر أمناً وأكثر صداقة للبيئة, بحيث تتغلب ا لناحية الإيجابية على الناحية السلبية هذا ما نتوقعه ونأمل أن يكون.*

*المصدر تقنية السيارات*​


----------

